# Looking for pre-heresy Death Guard and World Eaters



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, I am running the RP Choral City in which players are loyalists from the four legions involved on Isstvan III following the virus bombing. 

I have lost a few players and would definitely like to get some perspectives form all four legions back into the group. I need World Eater and/or Death Guard characters. So if anyone is still interested the RP is still open for character submissions. 

Here is the recruitment thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160162


----------

